# Stall Size



## Momofahorselover (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all ... well I am so excited to say that I just bought my first horse!!!! I am soooo excited. Sad thing is .. I was looking for one for my youngest daughter also and found mine first .. but we'll find one for her soon! 

Anyway, he is 16.3 hh .... and we are going to be building a barn for them. what size stall would you recommend for this horse .. he is quite a large boy. Someone said 12x12 but I was wondering if we could get away with a 10x10. I don't want to crowd him and we have enough room to do a 12x12. 

Any ideas and input is welcome. I always get such great input from all of you. 

Thank you in advance
Milissa


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Congratulations on your first horse! =D

I would go with the 12 x 12. the more room the better in my opinion. I also have a large horse ( 16.2 hh) and in my experience he is more comfortable in a large stall ( as I'm sure a lot of horses are ^-^'), you _could _get away with a 10 x 10 assuming this horse will have a lot of turn-out and exercise time.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I really wouldn't put a horse in any thing smaller than a 12x12.


----------



## EQ1 (Apr 8, 2011)

*stall size*

hello and Congrats!!! Enjoy!!!
I agree with Lonannuniel. Go as big as you can...with in reason of course. Think ahead of things that could happen down the road. Like if you had to sell your property, your horse has injury and needs stall rest for several months, you get a bigger horse down the rd. 12x12 is usually suitable for most horses. I have found the stalls are usually neater when bigger as the horse is not forced to walk through the manure while moving around in their stall. If they are neat, they can be neat in a bigger stall. It's hard for them to be neat in a smaller stall.

16.3 is tall but not super duper tall so 12x12 should be fine.
Good Luck...have fun!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> I really wouldn't put a horse in any thing smaller than a 12x12.


i couldn't agree more. my barn had 13' x 13' stalls (odd i know - i didn't build them haha) and i felt that was sufficient size for my two "normal" sized horses. my big guy who is 17hhs and about 1400lbs fit into the 13' x 13' but honestly - i would have put him in a foaling sized stall or a 14' x 14' minimum if i could. he's just so big he needed that extra space to comfortably maneuver around and lay down. 

it's going to be up to you but i personally think bigger is better if you can. plus you never know what you may need in the future and having it already would be great.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

at least 12 X 12 for a horse of any size, personally. I would go bigger if possible for a large horse like that.


----------



## Momofahorselover (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your help ... I finally talked my husband into doing the 12x12 stalls .... I was just feeling really uncomfortable with anything under that.


----------

